# Phrag Eric Young album



## tenman (Jul 13, 2021)

Has anyone crossed the album longifolium with the flavum form of besseae? Happen to have both in bloom, and was just wondering...


----------



## NYEric (Jul 14, 2021)

Go for it. Yes it has been done, Tom Kalina, I believe, they didn't come out album.


----------



## littlefrog (Jul 14, 2021)

It is probably worth doing it, but something about the breeding of yellow besseae blocks yellow in the offspring. They are paler, often pink or peach not red. I have some theories...  But it is worth doing it. If I'm right, what you really need to do is an F2 cross of the best offspring of the F1 cross. Probably more than a couple to get good representation. And you might need to do an F3. Lots of seedlings...

I'll grow a few flasks out for you...


----------



## tomkalina (Jul 15, 2021)

NYEric said:


> Go for it. Yes it has been done, Tom Kalina, I believe, they didn't come out album.


We were able to get a few seedlings of Phrag. Eric Young made with Phrag. besseae fma flavum , but none of them were pure yellow in color. Each had varying degrees of a pink wash in the petal tips and pouch. ?Here's a photo of one we kept for future breeding. It's the 'Yellow Bird' clone. Photo quality isn't the best, but the plant is once again in bud, so will try to get a better pic this time around.


----------

